# Documenting the Alden Restoration Experience



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I purchased a pair of beat up Alden full strap loafers in burgundy shell cordovan off of eBay for $20.00 shipped with the original intention of reselling them, but after some consideration I decided I needed a loafer and what better maker than Alden. I then decided to send them in to Alden for a full recrafting and thought other forumites might be interested in my documenting the experience including before and after pictures. 

I haven't sent the shoes in yet as I thought it might also be instructive - though not conclusive - to document how long the process takes.

Before pictures - note particularly the rough shape of the stitching, the gashes on the toe box, the torn heel lining. Let's see what Alden does to fix them.





I requested a restoration package from Alden and it took about a week to arrive. These are pictures of the Alden restoration bag and the instructions, including the restoration cost of $145.00



I'll keep updating as Alden contacts me with questions or I receive the shoes back.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

I would recommend against a recraft. The shoes are past it, save your $$$.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

What do others think? 

I've been led to believe that Alden can perform some miracles with old shoes, but I don't want to blow $145 on a lost cause. Alden does state in their restoration explanation (pictured above) that they might reject a pair of shoes for restoration because of condition issues. Has anyone experienced an Alden rejection?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> What do others think?
> 
> I've been led to believe that Alden can perform some miracles with old shoes, but I don't want to blow $145 on a lost cause. Alden does state in their restoration explanation (pictured above) that they might reject a pair of shoes for restoration because of condition issues. Has anyone experienced an Alden rejection?


I would recommend that you must be proactive in this matter. Send the shoes to alden restoration with a note requesting that they contact you before working on the shoes. If you donot hear from alden in ten days after mailing call to find out the status. In addition, the full strap is on the aberdeen last and make sure you have tried on the shoes to ascertain if the fit is proper.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> I would recommend that you must be proactive in this matter. Send the shoes to alden restoration with a note requesting that they contact you before working on the shoes. If you donot hear from alden in ten days after mailing call to find out the status. In addition, the full strap is on the aberdeen last and make sure you have tried on the shoes to ascertain if the fit is proper.


Thanks for the sage advice Uncle - I'll follow it


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

How about contacting Nick at B. Nelson?

https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/

I sent some Aldens (brooks brothers) to him recently and he did a great job. Others on this forum have turned to him as well.

AHS


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Nick does outstanding work and I would recommend him. However when it comes to alden shells, I would only send the shoes to alden's.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

These shoes would appear to have a hard and permanent foot impression in the insole which will almost certainly cause you discomfort, no matter how well they might be resoled and polished. The insole cannot be replaced. Recrafting might be a reasonable plan if the shoes had been yours and the foot impression were made by your feet and not someone else's. On shoes as worn as these I'd recommend against it.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you sure the insoles can't be replaced sir?
If they are going to replace the upper part of the sole that actually connects to the upper (all chewed up in the above pictures), they one would assume they could replace the cork and insole.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

They can replace the cork but not the insole. The reasons for this are structural.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

wk,
Interesting
Am I correct in believing they can replace the upper part of the sole (the part with the stitching that connects to the upper)?
This is important for those who tend to walk on their toes.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Update: The loafers were shipped to Alden this morning (1/9/10)

As for changing the insole - it's my understanding that Alden will only replace the thin leather part that covers the heel and it will say something like "Alden Restoration" on it (as will the soles), but that the structure of any shoe means that the full leather insoles can never be replaced without destroying the shoes.


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

Please do keep us updated....

AHS


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

closerlook said:


> wk,
> Interesting
> Am I correct in believing they can replace the upper part of the sole (the part with the stitching that connects to the upper)?
> This is important for those who tend to walk on their toes.


You might want to send a PM to "Nick V", our resident shoe repair expert and ask him specifically. He's very good at the details, as others think too (see above).


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

At $20, you might have overpaid. Those are close to the edge of no return. I don't think Alden can do anything with the beat up leather on the heel.

Interesting to see if miracles can be performed. I bet Alden sees some pretty beat-up stuff coming through the door, so maybe there is hope.

Ed
20-time user of Alden's restoration service


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Edwin Ek said:


> At $20, you might have overpaid. Those are close to the edge of no return. I don't think Alden can do anything with the beat up leather on the heel.
> 
> Interesting to see if miracles can be performed.
> 
> ...


It's definitely a risk and I hope a miracle can be performed, but if not maybe I'll cut up the shell to make key fobs or something


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Edwin Ek said:


> I don't think Alden can do anything with the beat up leather on the heel.


They'll probably install a "heel patch" which is what Allen Edmonds did on a pair of my shoes - a new piece of lining leather is glued and stitched to cover the worn out heel leather .


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those have been ridden hard and put away wet!!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Update

Postcard received today from Alden giving an estimated time of completion for the recraft as 6-7 weeks. The postcard originally read "four weeks", but that was crossed out and 6-7 weeks written in pen.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Update
> 
> Postcard received today from Alden giving an estimated time of completion for the recraft as 6-7 weeks. The postcard originally read "four weeks", but that was crossed out and 6-7 weeks written in pen.


Good news.

At least they didn't write in "are you nuts??"


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I bet you will be surprised how good these look when Alden is done with them. Certainly better than they are entitled to look after getting these fine shoes for $20!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Alden has magic elves that can pour their sweat on beat-to-Hell shoes and make them like new again. They'll need a lot of sweat(and maybe gypsy tears), but these shoes will look amazing when they come back. I cannot wait to see them.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, people seem to have a lot of faith in the Alden restoration process. Almost makes me think about getting Aldens instead of AE's!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Good news.
> 
> At least they didn't write in "are you nuts??"


I probably am 



kforton said:


> I bet you will be surprised how good these look when Alden is done with them. Certainly better than they are entitled to look after getting these fine shoes for $20!


We can only hope!



Got Shell? said:


> Alden has magic elves that can pour their sweat on beat-to-Hell shoes and make them like new again. They'll need a lot of sweat(and maybe gypsy tears), but these shoes will look amazing when they come back. I cannot wait to see them.


I think that's why they crossed out the four weeks and wrote 6-7 - it'll take quite a bit of time to get enough gypsy tears to fix these shoes.



TheWGP said:


> Wow, people seem to have a lot of faith in the Alden restoration process. Almost makes me think about getting Aldens instead of AE's!


The posters on this thread seem fairly split between those who believe Alden can work magic with their old shoes and those who think I should have just tossed them. What I hope is that this thread becomes a definitive statement of what Alden can do with their recrafting process.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

do you all think they might be able to replace that chewed up welt situation?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

The way I understand it, that is the sole and not the welt, right or wrong? I thought the chewed up part would be completely replaced when the soles are taken off. Here is my restoration thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=96108&highlight=alden+restoration


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> I probably am ...
> The posters on this thread seem fairly split between those who believe Alden can work magic with their old shoes and those who think I should have just tossed them. What I hope is that this thread becomes a definitive statement of what Alden can do with their recrafting process.


Call it magic, call it art, or whatever else you might choose but, it does seem fortunate in this instance that the shoes were Alden's and not AE's. Alden does seem more inclined to take on the (seemingly) impossible, than does AE. I think AE might have returned the shoe to you, as unrepairable. I would like to say this conclusion is based on experience with both but, in all honesty, I really haven't thrown the degree of challenge(s) at the Alden restoration staff that I have with the AE craftsmen! Both companies do wonderful restorations, IMO. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

closerlook said:


> do you all think they might be able to replace that chewed up welt situation?


No doubt the welts will be replaced.
Interested in seeing the results.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ this means they totally take the shoe apart - as in the upper comes off of the welt. 
very cool...
I'd love to see the process.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Very interested in the after pics! I did not think they would accept them.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Restoration is complete!

I received the shoes by UPS this afternoon and so the total time from shipment to receipt was January 8-February 23.

Personal Impressions of the Restoration: Fantastic, the shoes look as new as one could expect given what I sent them. Alden repaired all the loose stitching, stitched a leather piece in the heel area of both shoes, added new soles (stamped with Horween Shell Cordovan), replaced the heel pad with "Brooks Brothers" restoration, and refinished the color (it started as a burgundy that had shifted to brown and they're now a consistent deep brown).

The Restoration came with new Alden shoe trees, flannel shoe bags, and Brooks Brothers box with the correct size and model number on it.

Fit: The shoes I sent Alden had been badly stretched and to wear them I had to use a tounge pad and heel pad, but after recrafting they fit perfectly without either. So I would say that the recrafting process definitely tightened them up somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2 size.

On to the good stuff - the before pictures are at the top of the thread and here's the after pictures.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow. $165 for a pair of Alden shells. They look great--hope they serve you well.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Your faith in Alden was well rewarded. I think shell gives you the best bang for your buck with restoration.

A friend of my at church told me recently he had an old pair of Aldens that he had worn a hole in on the sole plus a worn spot in the uppers from driving. I convinced him to try restoration, which he seemed unaware of. I think he's going to be thrilled with the results.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They came out great!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty impressive. Congrats and thanks for showing. :aportnoy:


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been waiting for the outcome of your Alden restoration. The shoes are great! Kudos to Alden and congrats to you! Two winners at the end of the day.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

With what you sent them and with what came back, I'd say this opens up a whole lot of beat to hell Aldens for purchase at thrift and EBAY!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Amazing! Here's hoping such a "beat to hell" pair shows up on ebay in 11D or E! :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, the shoes have their "rough" spots - particularly the back of the heel where it was coming apart - but they're eminently wearable with great character!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Bravo! You really tested Alden, and they came through. Amazing. The full strap is a very underrated Alden model imo. Enjoy those.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Very impressive. Congratulations.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Car-5,
enjoy wearing your full strap shells. the restoration job came out very well


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful results, Cardinals5. May you long wear them and in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Some observations:

As suspected the welts were replaced. The top of the welts look a bit sloppy. From the pics I can't tell if they are serrated or fudged in either case they should be neater. Same for the backliner. BTW that's one of the reasons the shoes feel tighter. The cutting on the liners appear rough and there is no finish stain on the top. Therefore, you may be able to see the top of the liners while wearing the shoes. The seam on the top of the counter could have been neater and with tighter stitches.

Overall a good job much better than average. 
Enjoy your new re-built shoes and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nick V said:


> Some observations:
> 
> As suspected the welts were replaced. The top of the welts look a bit sloppy. From the pics I can't tell if they are serrated or fudged in either case they should be neater. Same for the backliner. BTW that's one of the reasons the shoes feel tighter. The cutting on the liners appear rough and there is no finish stain on the top. Therefore, you may be able to see the top of the liners while wearing the shoes. The seam on the top of the counter could have been neater and with tighter stitches.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone - or, I should say, thanks to Alden.

I absolutely agree with some of your criticisms, Nick. The shoes are definitely not perfect, some sloppy stitching and even a tiny spot of glue where from when the stitched the strap back down, but considering what I sent them I'm happy. B Nelson is definitely on my listing of cobblers to try next :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice going!!

Thanks for following thru!!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Cards,
Considering my first recraft experience.

you note that they came back tighter. is this true only of the throat opening, or of the toe box as well?

thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems mainly to have been the throat opening and along the sides of the shoes, but the seeming tightness wore off pretty quickly so I wouldn't really depend upon Alden to tighten them to any significant degree. Nick and B. Nelson might be able to tighten a pair of shoes during recrafting better than Alden (and they're cheaper).


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

ok, great.
i was actually concerned the might become too tight with a recraft.


----------

